# Dog passport



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Oscar's passport has finally been issued!

Thanks to all who offered advice and guidance etc.

All we need now is our van.

If anyone needs help etc obtaining a pet passport, please ask!

Rapide561


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Oscar you are very cute and all legal now!! Happy travels!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Passport*

Hello Gypsyrose

I have my passport but I am not allowed back to the UK until 180 days after my blood test. That does not matter though because daddy has not got our new home yet.

I hope I meet Jabulile and Zulurita when we are travelling. Jabulile is very pretty!

Oscar


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Weimarner,Motorhomes and Passports.................................................................................................................................. Common as 'Muck'

DD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weimaraner*

Oh bless him!

Rapide561


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Think we should all post our doggy passport pics!! Now - where did I put those passports..?!!! :lol:


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

And will Oscar be sharing your cabin in Superfast ferry?

Hilary


----------

